# Madrid - Garrucha



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi folks


We are considering flying into Madrid because of the cheaper flights. However we are wondering if the 6hour drive is a crazy idea. 

Does anyone else do this run ? If so, would you be interested in a car / fuel share.

Our dates are 01st - 17th of July.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

EllenSebb said:


> Hi folks
> 
> 
> We are considering flying into Madrid because of the cheaper flights. However we are wondering if the 6hour drive is a crazy idea.
> ...


My opinion would be that you would lose a day (or two, if each way) of your holiday on a long drive and have fuel to add to your costs. But the roads are good here, and you will see a lot of the country on the journey. Why not make a trip of it and stay the night somewhere en route? You won't save money but your holiday will be much more interesting!


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Madliz.


Thanks for your input.

Assuming we get through the airport in 30mins, although not likely, here is a comparison for what we might be looking at:

MADRID
flights 162.00
car hire 118.00
fuel 40.00
*TOTAL* 320.00	*ARRIVE* 15:25

flights	162.00
bus fare 40.00
*TOTAL* 202.00	*ARRIVE* 17:25

============================================================

MURCIA
flights	310.00
car hire	137.00
fuel 15.00
*TOTAL* 462.00	*ARRIVE* 23:10

flights	310.00
bus fare 44.00	_NB: [not an option latest bus leaves before flight arrives]_
*TOTAL* 354.00	*ARRIVE* 02:40


===========================================================

Summary !

MADRID 
Pros: cheaper by 154.00; arrive soooner by 6hr+.
Cons 8hour bus journey.

MURCIA
Pros: 2.5hour bus journey.
Cons dearer by 154.00; arrive later by 6hr+.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

EllenSebb said:


> Hi folks
> 
> 
> We are considering flying into Madrid because of the cheaper flights.  However we are wondering if the 6hour drive is a crazy idea.
> ...


Have you checked out the new AVE connection between Madrid and Murcia? It's meant to be opening around then.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Having negotiated Ryanair's website, it would seem to me to be a no contest - Fly Dublin - Madrid, hire car, drive to destination and have car available for trips out. The journey from Madrid you can take the route via A4- A92 and spend a night in Granada on the way or you can go direct from Madrid to Garrucha.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Is there no way to fly to Almería itself? Monarch fly there from Gatwick and Manchester, for example.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> Is there no way to fly to Almería itself? Monarch fly there from Gatwick and Manchester, for example.


The OP gives location as Dublin


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> The OP gives location as Dublin


One could change planes in the UK just as one could change vehicles in Madrid. It is another option to consider.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> One could change planes in the UK just as one could change vehicles in Madrid. It is another option to consider.


It would be difficult to better the fares of €69 Dublin - Madrid direct.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> It would be difficult to better the fares of €69 Dublin - Madrid direct.


But added to that would be 118 car hire and 40 fuel from Madrid.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

If you can arrive by 15.25 having done a 6 hour drive, why not do the first 3 hours, stop and resume driving after siesta finishes? After 5 p.m. the heat will start to drop away and you will find it so much more pleasant to do the journey in two halves.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Chopera said:


> Have you checked out the new AVE connection between Madrid and Murcia? It's meant to be opening around then.


Nope but will certainly look into it. Thank you.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Madliz said:


> One could change planes in the UK just as one could change vehicles in Madrid. It is another option to consider.


This we have considered. However it adds far too much time to the trip. Give it is only 16days, we don't need to be spending entire days in airports.

If you factor in check-in time and other considerations such as getting to the correct gate...

*Dublin - UK * would take up at least 3hours.
*UK - Spain * would take at least 5hours.
*Spain - Spain* would take at least 3hours.

Unless the fares were 20euro all in, then it wouldn't be worth the hassle. Appreciate the suggestion all the same.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

ccm472 said:


> If you can arrive by 15.25 having done a 6 hour drive, why not do the first 3 hours, stop and resume driving after siesta finishes? After 5 p.m. the heat will start to drop away and you will find it so much more pleasant to do the journey in two halves.


This is the top option for us at the moment. Although, we might take the bus to save some money.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay - regarding the AVE / train option, it's a no go.

To start; the train doesn't run on our day of arrival.

Then there is the price: 47,00 one way. 

Plus we wouldn't reach Murcia until almost 5pm anyway and would still have another 2hour bus journey.


It looks like it will be Dublin - Madrid and then a bus to Garrucha.


Thanks to everyone for the input and suggestions. If you or someone you know is taking this route to Spain, perhaps you can pass on our details for a car-share possibility.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you checked out the Iberia flights Madrid to Almeria?..... there are numerous flights daily......sometimes they can be ridiculously expensive, other times extremely cheap.

If you dont wish to hire a car from Almeria airport, there is a 'shuttle bus' direct from the airport to Garrucha for 18 euros per person.

We live near Garrucha and visit the outskirts of Madrid regularly (OH used to live there in his younger years!!!). The length of the journey can vary significantly depending on the time of year and the day. We once returned home unaware that it was a Bank Holiday in Madrid and it took us 10 hours too get home


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've taken the bus from Madrid to Marbella, which takes about 7 hours, and the buses are modern and comfortable, with a toilet, and you have a short break halfway. For the length of journey, the bus prices are unbeatable.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Madliz said:


> I've taken the bus from Madrid to Marbella, which takes about 7 hours, and the buses are modern and comfortable, with a toilet, and you have a short break halfway. For the length of journey, the bus prices are unbeatable.


We're sure the buses are comfortable, however, it seems the carhire is a better deal.

Which bus company would you use ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The long-distance bus services are operated by Alsa. 

Madrid arriving 1st and leaving 17th, I think you said earlier.
Bus leaves Barajas airport at 22.45 arriving Garrucha at 07.20 next day fare 81,02€ and for the return journey Bus leaves Garrucha at 11.05 arrives Barajas 19.55 fare 72,92€

I would go for car hire and have the freedom.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> The long-distance bus services are operated by Alsa.
> 
> Madrid arriving 1st and leaving 17th, I think you said earlier.
> Bus leaves Barajas airport at 22.45 arriving Garrucha at 07.20 next day fare 81,02€ and for the return journey Bus leaves Garrucha at 11.05 arrives Barajas 19.55 fare 72,92€
> ...



This is the way we see it too. At 160 return for the bus; an extra 100 or so would get us a car for the entire holiday.

We appreciate your input. Always good to consider other options.


----------

